
Ask HN: Direct deposit/ACH processor for payroll? - matttah
We do our payroll in-house and currently send checks to our employees.  I&#x27;ve been trying to find a company which will do direct deposits for us, however all the solutions I find seem to only work if you do the entire payroll solution with them, and for now we don&#x27;t need or want to pay for a full service payroll.<p>I&#x27;ve seen a few ACH services, but they have stated that you cannot use them for payroll and that it is against their TOS.<p>Any suggestions on an ACH&#x2F;direct deposit processor that would work for a small company (under 10 employees).<p>Thanks!
======
scratchnsniff
Probably not the answer you're looking for, but our small company, of 7 full
timers and a handful of part timers, switched to Gusto for payroll about a
year ago. I know our founder who had previously managed all this himself has
saved himself a ton of time and stress. He's generally a frugal person, so if
he was won over it's probably worth a look. Since then I've know a few other
agencies who have switched to Gusto as well. From an employees perspective I
have to say it's been great. I get emails when I get paid, I can easily grab
my paystubs, and access to my W-2 without and issue.

~~~
matttah
I've heard good things about them, for me right now the payroll takes ~30
minutes or so a month with end of quarter payroll taking a little longer to
create the 941 forms.

------
auslegung
I would guess that most banks (especially large ones) offer a way to transfer
money online. Can you do that manually, for now, through your company's bank
account?

~~~
matttah
We do the people at the same bank get free transfers, it's out of bank ones is
~5$ per transfer. The bank recommended using viewpost which charges at 50
cents/transfer but from their site they say they should not be used for
payroll, and require the other side is registered on their network so it isn't
just a routing+accounting numbers push ACH transfer.

